# Hi, I new to the forum.



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I've spent all day reading tons of post. So now ya'll have to come over and help me clean house before my husband gets home. lol 

I don't do a big neighborhood haunt as most of ya'll do. I do a family & friends party instead. I've been doing it for about 5 years. I turn my living room into a small haunted house. Each year it seems to grow bigger along with guests list...lol But I love it! 

Halloween is my hobby, But I'm just starting to make my own props. I'm already learning things from this forum, someday I hope to be teaching and giving back...

Just so you know Vlad told me to come here. I won't tell you what he said about ya'll... LOL ............ Just kidding, it's all good!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome NATUREPIXIE.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Nature , you finally made it here..bout time.
Lots more activity and good stuff here.
Welcome


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Naturepixie! Oh boy, what ever Vlad said about me is definitely not true! :> Unless its all good, then you can believe it! LOL :devil: Hope you like your new home! This place is addictive! :>


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome to one of the best place's to learn all u need to haunt those kidies...hope u find all your hobby needs....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome, nice to have you and enjoy


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to this ever growing and demented family. :jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, miss Pixie. 

Y'all are going to like it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. You'll find a virtual WEALTH of information here. Feel free to make use of it and to ask questions if you're ever stuck with something you need help with. We're all very helpful.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Family and friends parties are good. Lots of ideas here.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiya! Welcome!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum NaturePixie.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome nice to see ya over here. You are definitly in the right place to expand your knowledge and grow your darkness.

Never tell anyone that VLad sent you... HE HE


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home NP. See, I told you they're all friendly here, except maybe Trishaanne (heehee). thanks for signing on, for every new member I bring in, Zombie lets me stay another month!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi Pixie, 
Nice to see you here. You're going to love it. Lots of friendly peeps with a lot of talent. This board is very busy, too. You can always count on an answer to a question, and you'll never see a spam here. These mods and Zombie's forum software rock! Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Naturepixie. No matter how you can celebrate Halloween by all means do it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy & Welcome NaturePixie!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome....nice to meet you. Pay no attention at all to what Vlad says...it's all lies....lies I tell ya!!!! If you listen to him you'll end up as corrupted, sick and twisted as the rest of us. Good job Vlad.....look at the monster's you've created in here!! :zombie: 

Anyway, nice meeting you. Be sure to take pics of your party and post them. This way we can all see and steal, er, um, I mean borrow some of your ideas!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome ya'll, it's nice to be here. Sorry to say Trishaanne, but I'll be borrowing from you guys for a bit. I have a lot to learn. And when I share anything it's going to be something ya'll taught me. LOL 
So ya'll teach me well.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome and hello!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Now there's a familiar name... welcome to the forum, NaturePixie, glad to see you made it to the kickin' place!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool Nick! and welcome!

Sorry to have missed a your initial post


----------



## NW Wraith (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Pixie...it's nice to sign on already knowing some folks.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

NW Wraith said:


> Thanks Pixie...it's nice to sign on already knowing some folks.


I know what you mean. I'm so happy to see you guys over here. This is the most informative haunt forum there is, In My Humble Opinion. Lots of information to be absorbed. :jol:


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

NW Wraith said:


> Thanks Pixie...it's nice to sign on already knowing some folks.


I know what you mean...This place is so much bigger than the other forum. I'm still getting lost....LOL Hopefully we'll run into each other again..LOL


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

ghostie said:


> I know what you mean. I'm so happy to see you guys over here. This is the most informative haunt forum there is, In My Humble Opinion. Lots of information to be absorbed. :jol:


Thanks Ghostie,
It is a big place with loads of info.. Now if I can just find my way around.. Here's hoping I run into you again..LOL :googly:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I thought that I'd better welcome you officially!
Glad to have you a"board" LOL


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the show,,,,,,:smoking:


----------

